# Is it wrong to have a bigger interest in the bracelet than the watch ?



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

I have this strange desire for a watch (Rolex obviously) with a Jubilee bracelet but nothing in the current line up I like is available with one........also really like the rice beads type and the solid steel type with cutouts as seen on some Navitimers


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Wrong? No. Odd? A tad bit. Understandable to fellow WIS? Absolutely! We all have our weird things and sometimes it's the small things about a watch that will be the deciding factor on whether to buy it and why we like it. For me bezels are a huge factor, maybe even primary! I can stare at and play with a beautiful divers bezel all day long!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

new sydweller and gmts on jubilees ?

dean.m


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

midnitemo said:


> I have this strange desire for a watch (Rolex obviously)


 no wonder you are more interested in the bracelet :laughing2dw:


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't like the Sky Dweller and I don't have long enough left on the planet to wait for a GMT lol (nice though, especially the'Batman')


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

midnitemo said:


> I don't like the Sky Dweller and I don't have long enough left on the planet to wait for a GMT lol (nice though, especially the'Batman')


 Plenty on sale used. Try Watchfinder.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

midnitemo said:


> I have this desire for a watch (Rolex obviously) but nothing in the current line up is available


 Completely agree ..... excellent post .....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

midnitemo said:


> I have this strange desire for a watch (Rolex obviously) with a Jubilee bracelet but nothing in the current line up I like is available with one........also really like the rice beads type and the solid steel type with cutouts as seen on some Navitimers


 I don't think it truly is a greater interest in the bracelet alone, it's more like interest in the bracelet and watch complementing each other. I do not like the bracelet on modern Speedmasters, so it has put me off owning one, and at the price, I wouldn't go for one to then start raking about for something to suit my taste. I do that with Seiko 5's and Vostoks.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Being bracelet obsessed makes more sense than my box fetishism. I've genuinely had watches that I liked that bothered me because I knew the box it came in (that would have been stashed away in a drawer) was a bit naff.

Conversely I've held on longer to watches that didn't really grab me because I knew that there was a nice shiny wooden box sat it my drawer.

I really am an idiot weirdo.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Go into an AD and ask, the back end of 2019 Big M's son in law did just that liked one in particular but wanted it on a Jubilee rather than the Oyster.

They sorted it out for him and it only took a couple of weeks. Not an issue at all.

Alternatively buy the watch you like then buy the Jubilee bracelet then sell the original bracelet, bit of a faff around but an AD will sell you a bracelet separately.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Midnitemo - no more weird than the rest of us on here. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I bought an omega deville prestige coaxial with a black face and leather strap. From the moment I got it home I wondered why I had about it for £2500. I cant stand the weedy black leather strap and have barely worn it. I looked at buying a steel bracelet but omega want £620 and I cant decide if I will like the watch any more with the ss bracelet. Another member on here puts straps on watches that I would never consider but they look stunning.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A true bracelet connoisseur would skip the whole rolex jazz and head straight to this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-pulsar-chronograph-watch-/154428026081?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

chas g said:


> Midnitemo - no more weird than the rest of us on here. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> I bought an omega deville prestige coaxial with a black face and leather strap. From the moment I got it home I wondered why I had about it for £2500. I cant stand the weedy black leather strap and have barely worn it. I looked at buying a steel bracelet but omega want £620 and I cant decide if I will like the watch any more with the ss bracelet. Another member on here puts straps on watches that I would never consider but they look stunning.


 Why don't you pop onto evil bay and buy a similar style bracelet to the one you want (decent ones come about £20) pop it on the watch and get a feel for it. After that, you might know what direction to take.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

SolaVeritate said:


> Why don't you pop onto evil bay and buy a similar style bracelet to the one you want (decent ones come about £20) pop it on the watch and get a feel for it. After that, you might know what direction to take.


 I don't buy anything off ebay or in fact anything on line. I suppose I am missing out but I just dont trust ebay.

I think I might go the goldsmith and ask to look at the same watch with a bracelet on it. £620 is a lot cheaper than a new watch would cost.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Watch Gecko do good quality Jubilee and BOR bracelets at reasonable prices. Their Jubilee styles are called Warrington.

https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

That's some food for thought , i struggle with ebay as i have an aversion to Chinese tat , trying to wean myself of the Evil Empire , like the idea of just buying a Jubilee from the AD butt I don't think it'll suit my current one , watch gecko worth a look perhaps ,


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Watch Gecko do good quality Jubilee and BOR bracelets at reasonable prices. Their Jubilee styles are called Warrington.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps


 Excellent, thank you I will have a look.



midnitemo said:


> That's some food for thought , i struggle with ebay as i have an aversion to Chinese tat , trying to wean myself of the Evil Empire , like the idea of just buying a Jubilee from the AD butt I don't think it'll suit my current one , watch gecko worth a look perhaps ,


 Thanks I will have a look. The only thing i dont like about after market straps is the gap left between the spring pin and the case


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

chas g said:


> Excellent, thank you I will have a look.
> 
> Thanks I will have a look. The only thing i dont like about after market straps is the gap left between the spring pin and the case


 A bit of mastic can sort that


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

I got an isa statement this morning and £805 more than I thought was in there so I am going to have a look at the omega deville prestige coaxial watch with a stainless steel bracelet. If I like it I will get one ordered.


----------

